# Guess the Poorly Explained Plot game



## Kung Fu Ferret (Aug 9, 2021)

think of a movie/book/show/game/etc, and explain the plot to make it sound as vague/weird/ as you can!

I'll start with an easy one!

The protagonist is a spoiled brat, but everything began to change when he is framed for a crime he clearly didn't commit. As a result, he is forced to run away from home, and is eventually taken in by two hippies, who may or may not be a gay couple. The protagonist grows up and  then encounters his childhood girlfriend, who tells him that things have gone way downhill after he got kicked out of his home area. Our reluctant hero then meets a guy who claimed to have known him since he was a baby. After getting haunted, he goes home, finds out his uncle committed the crime that the hero was framed for. They fight, everyone lives happily ever after except the uncle because he kicks the bucket. Also, the hero reveals that he and his lady-friend had a baby!


----------



## qenya (Aug 11, 2021)

I've been thinking about this for two days and I still can't figure it out

"Easy one" indeed


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Aug 11, 2021)

qenya said:


> I've been thinking about this for two days and I still can't figure it out
> 
> "Easy one" indeed


Think Disney


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (Aug 12, 2021)

Lion King?


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Aug 12, 2021)

Mr. Ultracool said:


> Lion King?


bingo. Now it's your turn!


----------

